
Ask HN: Should I continue a side project after abandoning? - jermaustin1
I abandoned a side project&#x2F;blog[1] about 1.25 years ago.<p>Weekly, I would publish short fiction stories written by people hired on UpWork. It was a relatively cheap venture, costing ~$75 per story after paying the writer and my sister-in-law to edit. And each story took about 3 hours of my time between managing writers, following up, managing sister-in-law, and publishing.<p>I never found a good way for it to make money or build an audience. And without either, the effort and cost weren&#x27;t really worth it. It hasn&#x27;t been updated since December of 2017. I had a few stories come in after that, but I never got around to put in the time to publish them.<p>Any advice, words of encouragement, or criticism?<p>1: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fictorio.us&#x2F;
======
gk1
If it was neither engaging for you nor commercially viable, what's the point
of restarting it? Some things just don't work out. It's OK to let them go and
move on to something better.

~~~
jermaustin1
I did get good stories out of it, but the amount of work involved in getting
those stories just became cumbersome.

